# DN/directv



## gozy (Dec 1, 2008)

hey all  i have been using fta soniecview 8000hd for about 5 months now and i am happy with it. But there is always but cause i want more hehe i could ad more to my dish and i want to add new signals to it which is directv signals could i add them to my setup and still able to get picture like i do with fta or is it completly diferent system ?


thx in advance for the info


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's a totally different type of system and both are scrambled. There is no legal way to get them other than to subscribe. Closed.


----------

